# Locking up the rear brakes . . .



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Car :: 96 200sx se automatic 1.6L - Disc brakes up front and drums in the rear.

What can I do; besides a rear disc conversion; so that I can lock up my rear drum brakes ?

I recently had a "full service" job at Les Schwabs ( replaced pads, surfaced rotors, adjusted/calibrated whatever there is to do that to, and drained and refilled brake fulid )

Any info is welcome, thanks.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Try pulling on the E-Brake Handle. It works for me. But even if my rears lock up, the car still moves forward on burnouts. I can't seem to do a proper locked rear wheel brake stance.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Try pulling on the E-Brake Handle. It works for me. But even if my rears lock up, the car still moves forward on burnouts. I can't seem to do a proper locked rear wheel brake stance.


Well , this is exactly my point....If I pull on the ebrake, the rear wheels still rotate/roll......I'm sure this is due to a lack of power , but I could be wrong.

I want to be able to pull the ebrake up, and then the rear tires just stick ... I do have brand new tires that are really good.....

Also, as just a test....of course in a very large area thats wide open, no people and flat as a plain on cement/concrete....I ran the car at about 45, took my foot off the gas, and just yanked on the ebrake....result ? slowing down, but not any real braking.....Honestly, if I were driving and something horrific happened in front of me, and I slammed on the brakes....and of course, realize that isnt going to stop me in time....I pull on the ebrake....I doubt it would do very much, itd be about as good as someone holding a rope tied to the rear frame trying to stop it themselves I think. 
Also, on a side note; before I took it into Les Schwabs for a full service job, it would lock up just fine....is there a certain 'break in' time for the rear brakes, cause I dont use them for obvious reasons ......

Again, all info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah I tried to test my e brake lock ups on high speed when coming to a stop sometimes. You have to pull the e-brake up really fast, but all I experienced was slowing down, no e-brakes locking up. It feels very weak. Someone in the forums suggested I tighten the rear drum brakes, but I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

the rear brake shoes may need some time to "bed in" and they will get a little more bite, make sure the brakes are adjusted properly and the cable for the parking-brake is adjusted correctly, if you pull on the lever and it goes 3/4 of the way before anything happens it needs help.

but the main problem is probably the compound of the shoes themselves most rear brake shoes nowdays are made out of envirorment friendly compounds that just don't have the bite of the old asbestos materials. you may be able to find some shoes that are more agressive, try porterfield brakes in costa mesa california


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Yeah I tried to test my e brake lock ups on high speed when coming to a stop sometimes. You have to pull the e-brake up really fast, but all I experienced was slowing down, no e-brakes locking up


you have to remember that the factory doesn't want the rear brakes locking up in an emergency, you already have a situation on your hands that requires you the driver to avoid an accident with a "panic stop". the chaos of the moment doesn't need to be compounded by having your rear end fishtailing all over the place or even worse cause the car to spin out.

that's why in the recent years the manufacturers have switched from calling it a "e-brake" to the "parking brake"


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

good info, really good info, that I wouldnt even had considered....thanx for the tips. I'm gonna find out what pads they used....and do some more testing and report back.

P.S. ks2 tuning --- I havn't been to valencia in hella long !


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> P.S. ks2 tuning --- I havn't been to valencia in hella long !


haha you havn't missed much, more houses, more malls more people


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

screw with the adjustment of the e-brake cable if your really interested in locking the rears. i know my rear will lock up with a light flick of the handle. but the cable has streched and the brake engauges about 3/4 the way up. dry, wet, mud, snow, i can slide my b14 like nuts.

now my se-r is a differant story..........the fact that my rear rotors are rusted might have something to do with the useless e-brake lol.


----------

